# Lucas oil products.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody use them in your trucks?


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

I use the oil additive in my Dodge and my wifes Chevy


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

I use the Lucas Injector Cleaner. I did the oil additive once.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the fuel system cleaner in my vehicles.

You should read this before you spend the money on Lucas oil additive for your trucks: http://web.archive.org/web/20100926133335/http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/images/lucas/lucas.htm


----------

